# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Новая вредоносная программа Acronym, предположительно, связана с Potao

## olejah

Исследователи Arbor Networks столкнулись с новой версией вредоносной программы, которая может быть связана с трояном, используемым в кампании Operation Potao Express.

Вредонос привлек внимание экспертов Arbor Networks после того, как экспертом из Италии, известным под именем Antelox, в Twitter была размещена ссылка на его анализ VirusTotal. Анализ трояна и его дроппера показал, что он может быть связан с семейством вредоносных программ Potao.

Potao описывали как «универсальный модульный инструментарий для кибершпионажа», он появился приблизительно в 2011 году, однако впервые детально был проанализирован ESET в 2015 году.

В своем отчете компания ESET заявила о том, что зловред, скорее всего, родом из России, а использовался он в атаках, направленных против организаций в Украине, России, Грузии и Беларуси.

Как полагает Arbor Networks, новая вредоносная программа, получившая название «Acronym», может быть связана с Potao. Acronym и его дроппер, предположительно, были созданы в середине февраля.

Дроппер предназначен для завершения системного процесса Windows wmpnetwk.exe и замены легитимного файла wmpnetwk.exe на вредоносный. После запуска Acronym использует реестр или планировщик заданий, чтобы закрепиться в системе. Затем он связывается с командным центром и отправляет ему информацию о зараженной машине.

Как и Potao, Acronym является модульной вредоносной программой. Его встроенные команды позволяют злорумышленнику делать скриншоты, загружать и выполнять файлы, запускать плагины.

На этом сходства этих двух вредоносов не заканчиваются – оба пытаются связаться с командным центром через одни и те же порты и используют имена временных файлов, начинающиеся на «HH».

С другой стороны, есть несколько отличий в работе Potao и Acronym – дроппер Acronym, например, не использует документы для распространения, DLL-файлы и внедрения в процессы тоже не были замечены в работе этого зловреда. Более того, некоторые куски кода Acronym, в том числе отвечающие за связь по протоколу HTTP, шифрование и скриншоты, похоже, были скопированы из общедоступных примеров.




> «На данный момент довольно трудно оценить, насколько активно и широко распространено это новое семейство, но у него определенно есть потенциал» - утверждает эксперт Arbor Networks, Деннис Шварц (Dennis Schwarz).

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

